# How do i reset belt light



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

How do i reset the belt light on an '07 750?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not to be sarcastic or mean but

A: Download the manual, you obviously need one

B: Search the forum, has been asked and answered several times and should be in the "how too" section.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18&highlight=belt+light+reset

p.s. Unless you've just replaced the belt, unplugged something, etc..., remove the cover and inspect it....the light won't set for no reason.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea i unplugged it... i did search the forums. whatever dont worry about it


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Unplug the black, put the gray in. Turn the key on. Undo the belt by the CVT cover. Turn the key off. Plug it back in by the CVT, then up top. Turn key on, and you should be good to go.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here you go

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18

as stated make sure you unplug the 2pin connector to the CVT switch.
then put the reset tool into the other plug under the seat and turn on the key. Once the flashing goes from slow to fast the code has been reset. Key off, put connector back proper under seat, plug 2pin back up by CVT. 
if it didnt reset, try it again sometimes it takes me 2 tries. and if it fails to reset at all, then your switch INSIDE the cvt cover might tripped. you will need to flip that to ON then perform the belt reset operation.


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

..the light won't set for no reason. <!-- / message --> <!-- edit note --> 

Yes it will if the battery goes dead. Mine done it the other day.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My battery has gone dead several times and had it out (completely disconnected) many times too and never set the belt light.

Actually just has to charge it Friday (the boy left the key ahead).

Something has to trip the belt switch or have a short to set the light, that's it that I know of.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

my dad just ran into this problem so i'm bumping it. 

WHY THE **** DID KAWASAKI MAKE THIS SO COMPLICATED?!?!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Once again...... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18&highlight=belt+light+reset


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

There is an update to the procedure ......instead of disconnecting the cvt plug, just hit the reset button on the pod.


----------

